# New Puppy and New IPO 3!



## N Smith (Aug 25, 2011)

I have not trained IPO in about a year - I have no club that I want to train with here and I had other goals (starting Agility, having my first litter of Shepherds and Poms) and really, I just was starting to lose my love for the sport because I was often training alone.

Well I decided about a 2 weeks before the IPO trial in Alaska that I would trial my dogs regardless of the fact that they had done NO prep whatsoever for it. I figured, its trial experience and I am there anyways, the worst that will happen is I won't get a title, but I ALWAYS walk away with new knowledge from a trial - so really nothing to lose.

My male, Gladiator did phenomenal, I am SO proud of him. He had a slip up in Protection work, which meant no score, but he passed the other two phases with decent scores. It was only his 3rd track of the year!! He got his APr1 last year, this year we were going for his IPO 1, but we will prep for next year 

My female, who just weaned her litter mid-July, Ironhide was utterly spectacular! She has done absolutely no obedience, retrieving, tracking, protection - nothing except playing/tugging/bike rides since March! She finished her IPO 3 title and made her mama SO proud!

Here are some pictures of her and I earning our IPO 3 (My VERY FIRST IPO 3!!!):

Dumbbell Retrieve





Blind Search:





Hold and Bark, Escape:









Courage test and reattack after the out:













Tracking:





AND Presenting Optimus Prime vom Ironhide - 13.5 weeks here. He is the male I kept from her litter, call name Hellboy and living up to it everyday! I have high hopes for this amazing boy and love working with him.


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

She looked great! Congrats on the IPO3!


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

:congratulations: Nice work and cute pup! :wub: Love his name


----------



## N Smith (Aug 25, 2011)

Thank you!

I should also add that without my club and best friend I would never have been able to even step on the field. I arrived a week before the trial and my friends husband did a couple exercises with both dogs in protection, we worked the blinds a few times and worked the dumbbell with my male. We had 5 days to see where the dogs were and where they would struggle, but somehow we pulled it off! I love my club over there, just wish I could train more with them


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

Congrats! I saw some of the pictures that Brigitte posted on FB. Nice work.


----------



## robk (Jun 16, 2011)

Nice work and Congrats!! Also love the pup!


----------



## osito23 (Feb 17, 2014)

Congratulations on both the IPO3 and the new pup!


----------

